
How campaigns are using marketing, manipulation, and “psychographic targeting” - tareqak
https://newrepublic.com/article/151548/political-campaigns-big-data-manipulate-elections-weaken-democracy
======
tareqak
Original title: "How campaigns are using marketing, manipulation, and
"psychographic targeting" to win elections—and weaken democracy" (36
characters too long)

